# Best manual Pasta Maker



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, im looking for a good manual pasta maker. I just regurarly make pasta for a family of 5. But i do prefer the good, commercial grade quality gadgets. 
What separates the imperia Resturant Manuell from Atlas, the 180 for instance, the imperia is almost 10x times more expensive.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You'll be more than fine with the Atlas. It is a good product that should serve you well for years.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

We used Imperia at the restaurant. It was the cheapest of all the decent looking ones, that's why we bought it. Where did you get your price? It shouldn't be 10 times more expensive.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

I know the atlas will serve me fine, but as i said, i like high quality decent looking gear. But wht is the difference betweem those? are the imperia bigger? My atlas 180 is about 110 dollars, and the imperia is about 800. I live in europe so cant get the cheapest one from lets say amazon, without paying very much shipping and tax


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

oddwine said:


> I know the atlas will serve me fine, but as i said, i like high quality decent looking gear. But wht is the difference betweem those? are the imperia bigger? My atlas 180 is about 110 dollars, and the imperia is about 800. I live in europe so cant get the cheapest one from lets say amazon, without paying very much shipping and tax


What do you imagine the hand cranked 800 dollar machine would do vs the 100 dollar hand cranked machine?

I honestly don't know what the difference is..maybe the more expensive one is bigger, built slightly "tougher," maybe it has more setting for thin-ness of the dough...I don't know. But if you are rolling pasta for 5 people there is no reason you'd need anything other than an 100 dollar machine. It won't magically make your pasta taste better.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

someday said:


> What do you imagine the hand cranked 800 dollar machine would do vs the 100 dollar hand cranked machine?
> 
> I honestly don't know what the difference is..maybe the more expensive one is bigger, built slightly "tougher," maybe it has more setting for thin-ness of the dough...I don't know. But if you are rolling pasta for 5 people there is no reason you'd need anything other than an 100 dollar machine. It won't magically make your pasta taste better.


Yes i expect exactly those things, the rolls royce of pasta makers, and it to last a really really long time


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

oddwine said:


> Yes i expect exactly those things, the rolls royce of pasta makers, and it to last a really really long time


Ok. First off, any hand cranked pasta machine is nowhere near the "Rolls Royce" of pasta machines. There are electric models that run $1500-$2000 dollars that are much better and easier to use than a hand cranked. There are also $3-5k+ models with bronze dies and extruders that you could purchase too, if you have the budget.

I'll say it again...if you are making pasta for 5 people there is nothing that your Atlas can't do that an Imperia could. I don't understand what you think you're missing out on...


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

oddwine said:


> Yes i expect exactly those things, the rolls royce of pasta makers, and it to last a really really long time


Our Imperia broke down a few times, so it's not built like a tank or anything. As for the comparison, I've never actually used the Atlas, but I think the 2 brands looks and feel about the same. Our decision came down simply to the cheaper one, so the two must have not been that different to us when we made the decision.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

As I said in the other thread I've had my Imperial for 40 years plus and I have the electric attachment for it too.
I've seen Atlas before in other places and they are lighter and made out of a thinner metal, but they are also a good product lasting many years for people.
I think it just boils down to personal choice. 
Does one cook on La Crueset or tin lined copper, or calphalon? All good choices....


----------

